# Abfalleimer....



## Derida (29. Mai 2007)

Grüße,
ich bin gerade richtig pissed..... ich bade seit genau 3 Stunden irgend nen Mist aus (Map und Quest D und versuche seit dem Zeitraum 4 Queste einzutragen .... das NPCs fehlen usw. kann ja passieren.... aber..... *grummelt und verzieht sich wieder*

Ich wollte eigentlich nur anmerken das die "Monster" Kategorie derzeit als "Abfalleimer" dient, also nicht wundern wenn dadrin atm. Sachen zu finden sind die da eigentlich nix zu suchen haben.

Grüße,
Derida


----------



## Illecima (30. Mai 2007)

Was soll mir dieser Beitrag jetzt sagen?

"aber....." Ja was denn? Werd' doch bitte etwas konkreter, danke!

Diese Vorgehensweise bewirkt übrigens nur zwei Dinge: Verwirrung und Zerrüttung


----------



## Derida (30. Mai 2007)

Illecima schrieb:


> Was soll mir dieser Beitrag jetzt sagen?
> 
> "aber....." Ja was denn? Werd' doch bitte etwas konkreter, danke!
> 
> Diese Vorgehensweise bewirkt übrigens nur zwei Dinge: Verwirrung und Zerrüttung



nichts, nur das ich "Mal wieder" stunden damit verbracht habe Fehler auszubaden anstatt neuen Content zu adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die Kernausage steht eigentlich da:
_"Ich wollte eigentlich nur anmerken das die "Monster" Kategorie derzeit als "Abfalleimer" dient, also nicht wundern wenn dadrin atm. Sachen zu finden sind die da eigentlich nix zu suchen haben."_

- Diente nur als Info ... Kommunikation und so , u know ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

